# «τρώω την ώρα»: σημασία και ύφος



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σας

Διάβασα σε μια γελοιογραφία την έκφραση «τρώω την ώρα».
https://s.kathimerini.gr/resources/2020-04/gkat_12_2904_page_1_image_0001-thumb-large.jpg
(«Έχω πλήρη συναίσθηση ότι τρώω την ώρα του Σωτήρη Τσιόδρα.»)

Ερωτήσεις (οι οποίες δεν αφορούν μόνο τα παραπάνω συμφραζόμενα):
- Τι σημαίνει «τρώω την ώρα»; «Ξοδεύω / σπαταλώ την ώρα»; Ή «περνώ την ώρα»;
- Δηλώνει μάλλον αστείο ύφος του κειμένου; Ή ουδέτερο, απλό ύφος;


----------



## Tr05

Καλησπέρα!



διαφορετικός said:


> Τι σημαίνει «τρώω την ώρα»; «Ξοδεύω / σπαταλώ την ώρα»;


Ναι




διαφορετικός said:


> Δηλώνει μάλλον αστείο ύφος του κειμένου; Ή ουδέτερο, απλό



Δε θα τη δεις αυτήν τη φράση σε κάποιο επίσημο κείμενο, αλλά, στην καθομιλουμένη, ναι, εξαρτάται από το ύφος του ομιλητή. Μπορεί να αστειεύεται, να είναι εκνευρισμένος ή μπορεί να το λέει σε ουδέτερο ύφος.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Tr05.

... Δηλαδή _δε_ σημαίνει «περνώ την ώρα»;


----------



## Tr05

Η φράση είναι "τρώω την ώρα (κάποιου)". Για να μιλήσουμε για τον εαυτό μας, μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το "σκοτώνω την ώρα μου".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Tr05 said:


> "σκοτώνω την ώρα μου"


Δεν μπορούμε να το εκφράσουμε αυτό ως «τρώω την ώρα μου»;


----------



## Tr05

Εγώ, προσωπικά, δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ να το λέει κάποιος για τον εαυτό του. Ίσως μερικοί να το λένε, δεν ξέρω. Σίγουρα, όμως, οι περισσότεροι (αν όχι όλοι) το λένε για κάποιον άλλον.

Μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για τον εαυτό μας, όμως, πάλι, μέσα στην πρόταση αναφέρουμε και τον λόγο ο οποίος "μας τρώει την ώρα". Για παράδειγμα, ένας μαθητής που διαβάζει ένα μάθημα που δεν του αρέσει, θα μπορούσε να πει:

_"Τρώω την ώρα μου με αυτές τις ανοησίες" _

Ή, βάσει του _"τρώω την ώρα (κάποιου)"_, η εναλλακτική είναι:

_"Μου τρώνε την ώρα αυτές οι ανοησίες"_


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Tr05.


----------



## dmtrs

Να σημειώσουμε πως το ρήμα "τρώω" χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία "ξοδεύω άσκοπα / σπαταλώ" και σε άλλες φράσεις/συμφραζόμενα:
Τρώει τα λεφτά του/την περιουσία του/την κληρονομιά - Έφαγα τα νιάτα μου/τη ζωή μου/το καλοκαίρι μου...
Και με την (παρόμοια) σημασία "παίρνω αυθαίρετα/οικειοποιούμαι" (σε πολύ ανεπίσημο και προφορικό λόγο όμως):
Του έφαγε λεφτά / Ο δρόμος του έφαγε ένα μέτρο χωράφι / Της έφαγε τον άντρα...


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για το συμπλήρωμα, dmtrs.


----------



## sotos

In this case it probably means "Now I am consumin the television time that belongs to Tsiodras".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Thanks, sotos. This was my guess, too.


----------

